# Which Energy Drink does it for you?



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Alright, I snowboard like every weekend.
I drink a Red Bull at around 7:00ish and I start snowboarding at like 8:30.
I am 14 years old, 160 pounds, 5'11''.
Now I have both a Red Bull 16.9oz. and a 5 Hour Energy.
Which one should I take?
I have never took 5 Hour Energy before. But with the Red Bull I am always tired around like 2:30 and I end at 4:00.
Should I take the 5 Hour Energy at 8:30 and the Red Bull at 1:30? Or vice versa. But I am scarred I will have to piss like a racehorse. haha.
So should I take drink the Red Bull First, if so, what time should I take the 5 Hour Energy?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Not a huge energy drink fan, but I guess Red Bull. Honestly if I eat a banana before and eat something small for lunch I'm good. :dunno:


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

drink em both so what if you have to pee i mean its not like you are changing a catheter is it?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

FYI nice rethread


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

monster(the java one or whatever its called) or redbull


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

5 Hour Energy owns my nards!!!

A couple months ago I went snowboarding in the day, then had to drive from LA to Phoenix that night. I took one 5-hour energy drink and I was singing, yelling, and shouting all the way to Arizona. No crash either! 

I don't know if it'll work for snowboarding since I'm usually already hopped up on adrenaline when I wake up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

If it were me I would just skip the five hour stuff and drink a second Red Bull around 1 or 2

Of course I am partial to Monster... the low carb variety. I like regular Red Bull better, but the Low carb monster is better than sugar free Redbull. Pomegranite Monster is also worth trying

love energy drings... crack in a can


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

A breakfast with a half dozen eggs, toast, all that stuff, and then lots of water does it for me. Then eat a decent lunch and keep hydrated all day and I'm good


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

well, I'm diabetic, so an energy drink would spike my blood sugar and then drop it so fast id be unconcious before i got to the buttom of the mountain XD


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

i drink the best energy drink in the world........H2O


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree a big breakfast should do the trick. I do drain a 5 hour energy once in a while and it is much more effective than red bull. However, eat, sleep and exercise should be giving you all the energy you need in life. If you are constanly tired in the afternoon then you are not getting enough of one of those 3 things.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I hate energy drinks. I have blood sugar issues from Mountain Dew abuse as a kid, lol.

I took a 5 hour energy drink once and it was a terrible experience. It was like a shot of cat urine and vodka. I got niacin flush real bad, too. So I was hot and sweaty and I wasn't even doing anything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Wait, 14 years old? You shouldn't need energy drinks at 14 years old. Put the xbox controller down and start getting out more.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

NOS or Red Bull. But I prefer just getting a good sleep the night before, eating breakfast, and drinking water throughout the day...


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Green Amp, that shit is like liquid honey to me...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Let me tell you about the most tastefull, if not effective energy drank. AMP just came out with a yellow one called lightning. its lemonade. so bomb. but the green one usually does it for me. I try and stay away from them before boarding and just drink water. it kinda makes me feel weird after I drink one then go board on it


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Redbull and Harvest Bar on the way to the hill. Gatorade after 2-3 hours of riding to replenish electrolytes and Carbs.


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

don´t need any


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

just had my first red bull... sent my blood sugar so high my meter couldn't read it. uh oh


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

i just do a bit of meth at about 7 in the morning then top up on a bit of coke at about 2.30 which keeps me going till about 20.30 at night where i crash in the lounge. it keeps me raging all day


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

nzsnowboarder said:


> i just do a bit of meth...then...a bit of coke...


I just get a good night's sleep the the night before. Way less expensive, won't land you in jail, no need to keep going to the "powder room," and you never have that "ring around the nose" look (which is just so declasse).


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dude, I'm 18 and the last time I went to the mountains, I went hungover after about 5 hours of sleep, forgot to eat breakfast, only had a bowl of chili for lunch, and I was still good for the whole day (granted the drive back was a bit exhausting and the rest of the day I just wanted a nap). If you need an energy drink, you are doing something horribly wrong.

BTW, 5'11" 160 at 14? You're friggin huge for your age...


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not really into energy drinks, most of them don't do a thing for me. I'll down a Red Bull on occasion but nothing is better than a rock solid diet and plenty of water for keeping your energy up and consistent.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> BTW, 5'11" 160 at 14? You're friggin huge for your age...


I was 6' 170, but thats another story XD.

Man energy drink messed me up. I was never one for the buzz, but over the summer I got into drinking a 4 pack of red-bull daily while up north for a few weeks. I wasn't drinking for buzz, but for taste. Before I knew my body was getting dependent on the caffine. After about 4 months of atleast 1 large red bull every two days(I was getting poor from it), my BP was out of whack. 

I drank a RB before a doctors office. I wouldn't of drank it, but it was kind of a surprise to me I was going. I watched my usual blood pressure of 110/60 go to 200/95. They where considering me going to the ER but called it off when I dropped down to 155/80 a few hours later. From what I was told, most people will get sick or passout with a spike like that, but since I had football for 4 hours a day i had built a tolerance and thats why I never felt it. Nonetheless, they told me to schedule a appoint for the next day with my regular doctor since I was at a walk-in. 

My real doctor set me up with a collective urine sample, blood test, and kidney ultrasound. All came back fine, but I was diagnosed with a Pressure Anxiety Disorder. Now I'm on beta-blockers and have to get my blood pressure tooken first thing ever morning. 

Now I don't blaim the drink for my BP issues, but it wasn't helping and I was forced to cut. From what I see, the industry needs stiffer standards. 70mg would be my best guess. If you really need the caffine crunch, just take the pills. 

My best guess for energy is to drink water and eat light meals. 6 light meals > 2-3 overeats a day.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont know if you guys elsewhere can get it or if you can only really find it here in Portland...but Viso Vigor is a retardedly good energy drink. 
VISO Beverages

Its more like vitamin water with shitloads(300mg) of caffeine in 20oz.
Its really awesome shit..

100% Recommended Daily Value for
Vitamin A
Vitamin D
Vitamin E
Vitamin B1
Vitamin B2
Vitamin B3
Vitamin B6
Vitamin B12
Vitamin C
Biotin
Folic Acid
Pantothenic Acid
Manganese
Zinc
Calcium
Magnesium
Potassium

All that plus 300mg of caffeine..you just drink one of these in the morning and your good for most of if not the entire day energy wise lol, and its even somewhat healthy since it is naturally sweetened. So its not just a sugar buzz that wears off in an hour like a lot of energy drinks...


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

This seems to be a few months old thread resurrected by the meth guy... quite random... But anyways gotta agree with Snowolf and others - big carb/protien loaded breakfast of bacon, eggs, toast, whatever you got kickin around is the way to go.

Don't start getting dependent on energy drinks - I have seen this happen to friends, they are more addicting than you realize. They are also horrible for you, despite what their marketing dept. may tell you.

Big breakfast -> coffee -> water -> snack in the afternoon perhaps a fruit/nut bar or just some fruit washed down with some gatorate. This is my ideal diet for a day of shredding. Top it all off with a doobie and a beer at the end of the day and chillax.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

MAPster said:


> Wait, 14 years old? You shouldn't need energy drinks at 14 years old. Put the xbox controller down and start getting out more.


Yeah no kidding - at 14 I was still bouncing off the walls... Hell, at 25 I prettymuch still am unless it was a big night. Knowing I am going to shred usually gives me all the energy I need.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Monster Assault, or Low carb Monster. I never figured out what the difference between assault and regular monster is, but it tastes yummy.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

SB4L said:


> This seems to be a few months old thread resurrected by the meth guy... quite random... But anyways gotta agree with Snowolf and others - big carb/protien loaded breakfast of bacon, eggs, toast, whatever you got kickin around is the way to go.
> 
> Don't start getting dependent on energy drinks - I have seen this happen to friends, they are more addicting than you realize. They are also horrible for you, despite what their marketing dept. may tell you.
> 
> Big breakfast -> coffee -> water -> snack in the afternoon perhaps a fruit/nut bar or just some fruit washed down with some gatorate. This is my ideal diet for a day of shredding. Top it all off with a doobie and a beer at the end of the day and chillax.


Its actually not that healthy to eat big meals either  Your better off snacking on fruits and granola bars or that type of thing on the way to the mountain rather than chowing down a pound of food in 15 minutes.

I usually stop by the gas station or something on the way out and grab some bananas and oranges, those plus a power bar or granola bar of some type and im good.


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

try Redline,

you can usually find it at a shell station or another place that sells similar drinks. 

that drink is crack in a can. only had it once and a coworker just tried it and wont do it again. one of my roommates says the same.

try it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

I am a big Mountain Dew fan, recently it's been all about the Horde Red Alliance Blue flavor game fuels, though I am more partial to the red since I really liked the Halo 3 drink a few years back. They have a decent ammount of caffeine that keeps me going at work/at home if I am busy.

Also it kind of put me on to World of Warcraft, which is a direct result of the marketing company i work for doing the campaign for the drink line lol. I just redeemed the 14 day free trial they have on their website and I have already gone past it and am now a full fledged subscriber.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

BING! That stuff is local and awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Honestly, i dont understand all the hype about energy drinks. I am 17 and have never really noticed a difference after drinking one. I think most teenagers just do it because its "cool". I mean seriously, monster tastes like shit! Just eat a good breakfast and some oj and you'll be good!


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

A big breakfast followed by a hearty helping of either Pabst, Budweiser or Coors original. If things are goin really good a pint of Beam really gets me moving. I typically dont have to drink "energy" to be ready to ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I drink a 24oz sugar free rockstar each morning... for awhile I stopped drinking caffeine but getting about 3-4 hours of sleep per night and working at 4am driving a forklift just didnt mix too well. Its my daily jolt of caffeine but it doesnt really give me loads of crazy energy. I just prefer it to coffee or soda


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Playboy mag


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

rockstar FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I tried to buy redline once. The guy said that I'm too young.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

a big bag of Cocaine does me well at the start of the day


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

bubbachubba340 said:


> I tried to buy redline once. The guy said that I'm too young.


i dont see whats so great about redline...
imo redbull is 100x better! monster is the dankies too 
energy drinks> all other caffeine sources
5 hour energy is awseome too but tastes like crap, also i dont usually get much of a crash after a redbull


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Couple of 600ml coke bottles in daypack with some pies from local bakery :thumbsup:


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well your supposed to be 18 to buy redline, or it atleast has a warning for people under 18 on the box/bottles.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

if you have to have an energy and want something crazy, have a NOS, otherwise go with the Amp. Since you're young though, have a decent breakfast, even just a big bowl of cereal, a sandwich or poutine for lunch with some choco milk, and you'll be set for the day


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> Well your supposed to be 18 to buy redline, or it atleast has a warning for people under 18 on the box/bottles.


I saw Redline on this thread, and bought a bottle today.... holy shit that stuff is strong. Drank both servings of it, and couldn't sit still for hours on end. For comparison, Monster, RockStar, etc only give me a buzz, and wake me up. Redline is waaaay more intense


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Redbull Cola. Much cheaper than regular redbull and has less energy like the perfect amount


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

stoepstyle said:


> Redbull Cola. Much cheaper than regular redbull and has less energy like the perfect amount


yea but tastes like crap! although i still drink it...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Not even! I like it! To each his own I suppose


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Kanilas said:


> I saw Redline on this thread, and bought a bottle today.... holy shit that stuff is strong. Drank both servings of it, and couldn't sit still for hours on end. For comparison, Monster, RockStar, etc only give me a buzz, and wake me up. Redline is waaaay more intense


Gotta try me some Redline!

Anyone seen the rockstar 710ml can?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Gotta go with those 5 hour energy shots. They work for me, but they don't do anything for some people. They taste ridiculously awful though.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I was going to say, yea I used to drink energy drinks, but they sucked. I just drink apple juice or OJ nowadays. its all good.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I usually go to starbucks for oatmeal and a venti latte. Fills me up and keeps me going for hours. I do like the monster javas though but I do limit them since they make me all jittery.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> QFT.....
> 
> I just don`t get this energy drink fetish....:dunno: When I was in my teens, I had more energy than I needed. My parents, teachers, coaches, etc wished I would be more mellow. Having enough energy and stamina was not even remotely a problem. Hell, I could`nt unwind to go to bed most nights. Even now in my 40`s, I don`t need this crap to have plenty of energy to work night shift, come home and sleep for 6 hours then get up and teach/ride at the mountain for 12 hours with only a lunch break. It seems to me that a teenager who needs this much stimulant to have energy and stamina has some medical issues....:dunno:
> 
> ...


Quite agreed on the net effect. Google the nutritional facts on the sugar content alone on the jumbo-sized energy drinks (Monster, Amp, NOS, etc.). Don't even want to think about what a decade's worth of a guarana IV drip would do to you.

I do, however, find these pep-me-ups to be useful. I do some night-riding after work, often with insufficient sleep and a 2 hour drive in between. By the time I get to the slopes, I'm beat. I'll sometimes pick up a can of sugar-free Red Bull at the gas station and it certainly helps. Supposedly the 5-hour shots don't have the crash associated with coffee and other energy drinks. I'd imagine you wouldn't need to use the bathroom since there's less volume. 

Still, I try to keep the energy drink intake at a minimum. Coffee already dominates my life


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Pick your poison. Sugar rush or Niacin flush? How about you just eat properly?

Nothing personal, but I think energy drinks are the new-age cigarette. Unhealthy garbage peddled on kids as something that will vastly improve your day. In reality, you just end up with a rotted stomach by 30 and hyperactive disorder. Kids' attention spans barely last through a 3 minute commercial break as it is, stop feeding them sugar.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

whatever happened to a good Jolt or Nitro Cola. Nitro Cola fueled my baseball team to a Minor Lague Championship back in '95. Nothin like a bunch of 10 year olds hopped up on caffine playin' shitty baseball.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Woosenheimer said:


> whatever happened to a good Jolt or Nitro Cola. Nitro Cola fueled my baseball team to a Minor Lague Championship back in '95. Nothin like a bunch of 10 year olds hopped up on caffine playin' shitty baseball.


I agree...Jolt was badass. Haven't seen it in ages. I also use to drink a LOT of Josta...that stuff was badass!!


----------



## Rieber (Mar 11, 2009)

Jolt is still pretty common around me but I have not had it since I was a kid. I remember mid 90's there was Kick and Surge as well. Neither of which would get you going like Jolt though. I was hyped up on Monster for few years, eventually I was just drinking it for the flavor and and not for the " energy "


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> I agree...Jolt was badass. Haven't seen it in ages. I also use to drink a LOT of Josta...that stuff was badass!!


jolt is still all over the place where i am. The blue one tastes pretty good too


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

racerstf said:


> i dont see whats so great about redline...
> imo redbull is 100x better! monster is the dankies too
> energy drinks> all other caffeine sources
> 5 hour energy is awseome too but tastes like crap, also i dont usually get much of a crash after a redbull


same for me- red bull has no crash for me. it just wears off too fast. i had one in the morning a while back and made a crapload of chocolate chip pancakes and then all of that energy was gone be my job interview :dunno:


----------

